# Looking for a whetstone



## Farrant (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi all. Looking to invest in my first stone, after using only a steel to maintain my knives for the past 2 years. Looking to spend no more than £50 (I'm UK based). Ideally would like a combination cos I'm a cheapskate and would rather buy one than two 

Thanks.


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 18, 2013)

Farrant said:


> Hi all. Looking to invest in my first stone, after using only a steel to maintain my knives for the past 2 years. Looking to spend no more than £50 (I'm UK based). Ideally would like a combination cos I'm a cheapskate and would rather buy one than two
> 
> Thanks.



King combo 1k-6k would do it for ya


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 18, 2013)

50£ is around 80$ so there are some options for your budget.
King 1000/6000 could be found pretty cheap on Ebay (around 40$ or so). 

Also check JCK offerings http://japanesechefsknife.com/WhetStonesForSale.html#Whetstone
They got 1000/4000 and 400/1200 combo stones.

Their shipping is super fast and 7$ flat rate.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 18, 2013)

Farrant said:


> Hi all. Looking to invest in my first stone, after using only a steel to maintain my knives for the past 2 years. Looking to spend no more than £50 (I'm UK based). Ideally would like a combination cos I'm a cheapskate and would rather buy one than two
> 
> Thanks.



While the King 1k/6k is a good stone, if you can't find one locally, you might be better served by the JCK 1k/4k. Quick, inexpensive shipping from Japan.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd like to throw out there that the 1K side of a king melts like butter, and you will most definitely use up the 1k side 5x's faster than the 6k...

Maybe check out the Naniwa SS series. You can get a 2cm 1k for $35 and a 1cm 5k on a base for $35....


----------



## Timthebeaver (Dec 18, 2013)

Since you are in the UK, edenwebshops own brand stones are good value for money. Think a 2k/5k combo is 25 quid.


----------



## TB_London (Dec 18, 2013)

What knives are they? If they're typical stainless a decent 1k stone and some micromesh (in whatever grit you fancy) stuck to a board as a strop will get you decent edges.
Something like a bester or chosera available cheaply to the uk from Eden webshops, dictum, or dieter schmidt


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry a little off topic. Does any one know what the round chosera stones at edenwebshop are for. They have me very intrigued.


----------



## feds27 (Dec 18, 2013)

Tip: In case you go for a combo stone, check on whether you can soak the whole stone or if you need to soak only the 1k side. Some combo stones only need the lower grit to be soaked. Soaking a whole stone may cause the higher grit to fall apart if it's not meant to be soaked.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 18, 2013)

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Sorry a little off topic. Does any one know what the round chosera stones at edenwebshop are for. They have me very intrigued.



I think tools. Probably useful for sickles and anything with a curved blade. 

They are very big. I like that, but I've never seen one in person.

Back on topic, OP: check out the cerax 1000 / Suehiro Rika 5000 combo from tools from japan. Certainly under budget, and that fine stone is a good one.


----------



## TB_London (Dec 18, 2013)

@Chuck 
By rotating the stone you can use the stone evenly more easily then square edge stones


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 18, 2013)

from the website itself



> Naniwa large round sharpening stone grit 320. Suitable for long knives because of the stones round shape and large surface.



I know when I am sharpening 270-300's I turn the stone for the back part so I am not creating gaps in the edge. I think this would be very nice to have.


----------



## Farrant (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. Ended up ordering a JCK 1000/4000 for £5 under budget. I may end up adding a rougher grit and a smoother one at some point.


----------



## Paradox (Dec 18, 2013)

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Sorry a little off topic. Does any one know what the round chosera stones at edenwebshop are for. They have me very intrigued.



Their website says directly that they are good for sharpening very long knives.


----------

